# Sunday's Show and Tell...3/18/28



## jd56 (Mar 18, 2018)

Happy St Patty's Day!
It's also supposed to be the last day of Winter. Hoping all those that got all recent snow, it dissipates soon.

Its the season for estate sales, garage clean outs and yardsales...Lots of upcoming swaps too. 
It's when the old bikes resurface to see daylight again from the darkness of storage.

Hopefully you addicts (No offense)  have found some great stuff.

So let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks to a felow Caber !I wanted one of these for a long time but never find one with the fenders.I guess it brings back childhood memories. Also a little wood airplane model and a wooden baseball bat.........................


----------



## stoney (Mar 18, 2018)

Wasn't out much this week but I did manage to find this Civil War soldier tintype in a Raleigh home. He is now on Ebay and hopefully will be reunited with some fellow soldiers.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 18, 2018)

I bought Charlie the 1961 Chevy Apache step side from Amanda. Will have a new home in MI in a few weeks.


----------



## petritl (Mar 18, 2018)

I bought home some bicycle treasures this week.
Very early Simplex rear derailleur, Umberto Dei case case, Drysdale frameset, Australian frameset (BSA?), Chater Lea crankset, chainring pedals.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 18, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> I bought Charlie the 1961 Chevy Apache step side from Amanda. Will have a new home in MI in a few weeks.
> View attachment 772411 View attachment 772412 View attachment 772413



Very cool, love the 60-61 front ends. Is that a factory automatic too?


----------



## JKT (Mar 18, 2018)

I picked up a late 1800s hand carved Dragon Settee to go along with the hand carved Dragon Chair I got last week.. not many of these Settees around and I believe its somewhat older then the chair.. the Settee is 55" wide


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 18, 2018)

I got a quilt that my mother in law made me for my birthday with pictures of my bikes. 
Chad

Front


Back


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 18, 2018)

Picked up the manton@smith nonparial this week, a pedal car train Casey Jones cannon ball express no9.and some onld NJ plates!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 18, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> I bought Charlie the 1961 Chevy Apache step side from Amanda. Will have a new home in MI in a few weeks.
> View attachment 772411 View attachment 772412 View attachment 772413



That's a cool truck and it's a big window that's what makes it really cool


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 18, 2018)

No bike stuff, got a cast iron country sink that will go into the house we’ll be builthis Summer. This thing is heavy!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 18, 2018)

vincev said:


> Thanks to a felow Caber !I wanted one of these for a long time but never find one with the fenders.I guess it brings back childhood memories. Also a little wood airplane model and a wooden baseball bat.........................View attachment 772407 View attachment 772408



I rode in a blue one years ago!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 18, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> No bike stuff, got a cast iron country sink that will go into the house we’ll be builthis Summer. This thing is heavy!
> 
> View attachment 772568



Hey I'm a plumber I could hook that up for you if you want ha ha ha ha


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 18, 2018)

A panasonic B&W  television "jetsons" style.  The interior looks nightmarish.....

 

 

 and a high end Canon D40 new in box. The camera was given to me by my son on one of his Got Junk runs for the company. Lens coming soon, free of course. Shocking what people throw away!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 18, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Hey I'm a plumber I could hook that up for you if you want ha ha ha ha



I might have to sell a bike to get the fixtures, those things are high $$. Got a free clawfoot tub and a found a pedestal sink that will have to be refinished also.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 18, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I might have to sell a bike to get the fixtures, those things are high $$. Got a free clawfoot tub and a found a pedestal sink that will have to be refinished also.



Just give me a call when you get them all refurbished and all the parts and pieces and I'll hook them up for you but that might cost you a bike to


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 18, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Just give me a call when you get them all refurbished and all the parts and pieces and I'll hook them up for you but that might cost you a bike to



Haha, after seeing what plumber’s charge, that would be taking it easy on me, lol.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 18, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Haha, after seeing what plumber’s charge, that would be taking it easy on me, lol.



 How do you think I have forward all these bicycles


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 18, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> I bought Charlie the 1961 Chevy Apache step side from Amanda. Will have a new home in MI in a few weeks.
> View attachment 772411 View attachment 772412 View attachment 772413







Love it!



Here’s my find 1966 c10


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 18, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Picked up the manton@smith nonparial this week, a pedal car train Casey Jones cannon ball express no9.
> View attachment 772554 View attachment 772555 View attachment 772557 View attachment 772559




I have a train pedal car like this, only much worse condition. I had never seen another until yours. Very cool


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 18, 2018)

Rust_Trader said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow right on another big window short bed those are way cool I got the panel 1960 short box


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 18, 2018)

Found this one this week. Called “The poor mans Paramount” by some. The 1980 Schwinn Voyageur 11.8 in chrome was the top of the line Schwinn for 1980 when the Paramount division was being restructured.
I’ll be changing the updated components back to original (but leaving off the OG foam handlebar covers)


----------



## jd56 (Mar 18, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Picked up the manton@smith nonparial this week, a pedal car train Casey Jones cannon ball express no9.
> View attachment 772554 View attachment 772555 View attachment 772557 View attachment 772559



What in the world, George?
Where is this honeyhole you got?
I'll bet you bought some old timer's collection years ago and you pull one out for show in tell every now and then.
Anywho...nice find G

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 18, 2018)

jd56 said:


> What in the world, George?
> Where is this honeyhole you got?
> I'll bet you bought some old timer's collection years ago and you pull one out for show in tell every now and then.
> Anywho...nice find G
> ...



No just found it jd, there still out just got to be at the right place at the right time


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 18, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> I have a train pedal car like this, only much worse condition. I had never seen another until yours. Very cool



It was so sitting in a basement for years the guy said it was his wife's. Lots of dust I wiped it down with wd40 for now.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 18, 2018)

This Wise lock was in the mail box when I got home on Friday night.  I had just sent the money for it out Friday morning. A big thanks to @Krakatoa for shipping so fast!! It has the perfect patina for the bike I'm putting  it on.



Also found this key between the floors in an old house I was working in last week. It fits the lock on my 36 Columbia tank.




And  I finally made a base yesterday for this P-38 to mount on the fender in place of the missing light on my 41 CWC SpeedKing.  I also have another P-38 in chrome that I'm making a handlebar mount for today. Both of the P-38s came in the collection I  bought out last month.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 18, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 772579
> Wow right on another big window short bed those are way cool I got the panel 1960 short box



That was what my step-father had (The yellow one)as a work truck in the late 70s ..He worked for a roofing company


----------



## Blackout (Mar 18, 2018)

just a 1/4" thick welding/jig top.. think I will go back and pick up a couple more


----------



## iceman (Mar 18, 2018)

Crooks and castle PK Ripper bmx


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 18, 2018)

Few things this week.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 18, 2018)

I got this bike at a thrift store today.


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 18, 2018)

I got this from Jarod24 last week. Needs some parts should be a good project. Jarod thinks its a 1941. If anyone has any of the parts i might be interested. I have a wheel set.i need bars and a stem, pedals, grips, and a skip tooth chain. Crusty will work on all parts. Just wanting to make it a rider for my 21 year old daughter when she's at home thanks. I like the headbadge on this one.


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 18, 2018)

Awhipple said:


> I got this from Jarod24 last week. Needs some parts should be a good project. Jarod thinks its a 1941. If anyone has any of the parts i might be interested. I have a wheel set.i need bars and a stem, pedals, grips, and a skip tooth chain. Crusty will work on all parts. Just wanting to make it a rider for my 21 year old daughter when she's at home thanks. I like the headbadge on this one.View attachment 772877 View attachment 772878[/QUOTE
> 
> Forgot to mention when i opened the tank horn was very rusty did a small scrape of the battery connector put in the four d batteries and it worked! Bonus for this one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> I got this bike at a thrift store today.
> 
> View attachment 772854



Nice!!


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 18, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice!!



Yes, its in very nice condition!


----------



## Kstone (Mar 18, 2018)

Nothing bike related...

This week the north American clay convention came to Pittsburgh. People from as far as Australia came. So I nerded with my fellow dirt people. 

I bought a dorky shirt, cause you especially have to if the nerd convention comes to YOUR town. Then I wore it the next day to sculpt because I don't have any clean clothes 


 

 


Then I bought a diamond sand pad. I went through so much agony and sand paper trying to sand down the seams of my sculptures. I have to fire them in pieces, they are so big, and it's a beach trying to make those attachments uniform. 


 



Then I had a big fancy pants exhibition opening as part of this convention, so I got to install this enormous piece I spent the last six months making. 



 

 


(Shameless self promotion) you may follow me on Instagram. @theclaypony


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 18, 2018)

Got me another bluebird....coat hanger.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 18, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> I got this bike at a thrift store today.
> 
> View attachment 772854



Nice find that's a cool bike


----------



## jd56 (Mar 18, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> Yes, its in very nice condition!
> 
> View attachment 772935



Cant find something this nice at my thrift stores.
Very nice in deed.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 18, 2018)

I got this Beautiful set of OG paint fenders and fork


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> I got a quilt that my mother in law made me for my birthday with pictures of my bikes.
> Chad
> 
> FrontView attachment 772551
> ...



Bad Azz! V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 18, 2018)

Just got these this week for 2 of my projects..............I should probably open the 5 boxes of bikes in my garage and show them...not counting the 1 coming very soon..............


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 18, 2018)

lookin' to read a book..eh!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 18, 2018)

Little late night eBay purchase!

Frank





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 18, 2018)

I was trying to put together some BS drawer pulls for my Musselman cabinet that has been sitting unused. I opened the bottom drawer all the way to look at the mounting holes and found the original drawer handles in the back of the drawer in a bag. Polished them up, installed and now I have two more drawers to stash stuff in.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 18, 2018)

'82 Itera Plastic Bicycle. After finally having some time to figure out the rear wheel removal and replace the rear tube, I have had the time to take it for a few rides, and It is not a Turd, but something completely different. I actually like the ride, it is loose and dynamic with a strange threat of complete disaster from being a 36 year old plastic bicycle. The three speed works great, position is comfortable and cruises well, brakes are sketchy on the plastic rims, and the handlebars are a noodle, but otherwise a funky ride and in 9+ condition, that is complete and working. 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 .


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 18, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> '82 Itera Plastic Bicycle. After finally having some time to figure out the rear wheel removal and replace the rear tube, I have had the time to take it for a few rides, and It is not a Turd, but it is something completely different. I actually like the ride, it is loose and dynamic with a strange threat of complete disaster from being a 36 year old plastic bicycle. The three speed works great, position is comfortable and cruises well, brakes are sketchy on the plastic rims, and the handlebars are a noodle, but otherwise a funky ride and in 9+ condition, that is complete and working.
> View attachment 773250 View attachment 773251 View attachment 773252 View attachment 773253 View attachment 773254 View attachment 773255 View attachment 773256 View attachment 773257 .



Definitely unique, must be pretty light.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 18, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> '82 Itera Plastic Bicycle. After finally having some time to figure out the rear wheel removal and replace the rear tube, I have had the time to take it for a few rides, and It is not a Turd, but it is something completely different. I actually like the ride, it is loose and dynamic with a strange threat of complete disaster from being a 36 year old plastic bicycle. The three speed works great, position is comfortable and cruises well, brakes are sketchy on the plastic rims, and the handlebars are a noodle, but otherwise a funky ride and in 9+ condition, that is complete and working.
> View attachment 773250 View attachment 773251 View attachment 773252 View attachment 773253 View attachment 773254 View attachment 773255 View attachment 773256 View attachment 773257 .




I don't know what to say about that one. Are there any safety warning stickers on it?


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 18, 2018)

Another "87 Schmitt Stix Rip Saw in amazing condition. I am waiting for the black Saw Blade wheels to arrive from Alaska, of all places, to complete this beauty.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2018)

Working a little tonight on my dee splay...

Bowling trophy reads "The Year I Beat My Husband"


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 19, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> '82 Itera Plastic Bicycle. After finally having some time to figure out the rear wheel removal and replace the rear tube, I have had the time to take it for a few rides, and It is not a Turd, but something completely different. I actually like the ride, it is loose and dynamic with a strange threat of complete disaster from being a 36 year old plastic bicycle. The three speed works great, position is comfortable and cruises well, brakes are sketchy on the plastic rims, and the handlebars are a noodle, but otherwise a funky ride and in 9+ condition, that is complete and working.
> View attachment 773250 View attachment 773251 View attachment 773252 View attachment 773253 View attachment 773254 View attachment 773255 View attachment 773256 View attachment 773257 .



I have an Itera too, same model as yours. I need a replacement rear fender.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> I bought Charlie the 1961 Chevy Apache step side from Amanda. Will have a new home in MI in a few weeks.
> View attachment 772411 View attachment 772412 View attachment 772413




LOVE the patina!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 19, 2018)

bricycle said:


> LOVE the patina!




I know! It’s Awesome looking!! I can’t wait to go to shows with a bike or 2 in back. I’ll also just drive it around town.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> I know! It’s Awesome looking!! I can’t wait to go to shows with a bike or 2 in back. I’ll also just drive it around town.




Does that have the 292 in it?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 19, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Does that have the 292 in it?



283 V8


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> 283 V8



even better!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Does that have the 292 in it?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


>




For your information Mike, the big six for Chevrolet was the 292. Fords was the 300.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2018)

bricycle said:


> For your information Mike, the big six for Chevrolet was the 292. Fords was the 300.



Ah....I was thinking Y-Block

Smaller "big 6" was the 240ci


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Ah....I was thinking Y-Block
> 
> Smaller "big 6" was the 240ci



and Chevy's smaller was the 235, and the Blue Flame version had a two bbl carb... Yowee!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2018)

bricycle said:


> and Chevy's smaller was the 235, and the Blue Flame version had a two bbl carb... Yowee!



All that sounds like the Peanuts adults to me...blah,blah,blah...


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 20, 2018)

The Y-block is one of my favorite engines!

http://www.ford-y-block.com


----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 20, 2018)

My wife picked up a Fleetline Flyer made of wood with my name on it and a couple of magnets and I picked up a Schwinn Spoiler.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 20, 2018)

A couple vintage “Bridge Floor Lamps” from Sunday. 

 
They’ll get rewired and refurbished to shine light again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 20, 2018)

bricycle said:


> For your information Mike, the big six for Chevrolet was the 292. Fords was the 300.




That's OK @fordmike65 ; I've still got a 1956 Ford F-600 out back with the 292 Ford V-8 (the one with the exhaust crossover @ front of engine)... there's a couple 216 Chevy sixes laying around, too.


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 22, 2018)

Here it is all finished. Thanks Krakatoa for the parts, speedy delivery, and great packing!


----------

